# three phase ac squirrel cage motor efficiency optimization



## أبوزهرة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​إلى الأخوة في قسم هندسة الميكاترونيكس , الرجاء أود المساعدة في كيفية البدء في تنفيذ هذا المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## زرقة السماء (24 سبتمبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 

لبداية أي مشروع لابد لك من دراسة المشروع كاملا من كل الجوانب دراسة سريعة و بعدها تجزئتة الى اجزاء بسيطة مترابطة و دراسة كل جزء دراسة متعمقة و في الاخير ربط الاجزاء مع بعضها البعض

يسعدنا ان ننقش مشروعك و لكن لابد لك ان تعطينا تفاصيل أكثر و ليس مجرد عنوان فتستفيد و نستفيد معك 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohammed jawad (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلا اخي ابوزهره
اول خطوه حتى تبدأ هذا المشروع يجب ان تختار البرنامج اللذي تريد ان تطبق عليه النموذج و تحاكي فيه الواقع و انا افضل الماتلاب
ثانيا ان تعمل نموذج open loop يتكون من المصدر الكهربائي 
ثم العاكس(3phase inverter ) ثم المحرك الكهربائي
ثالثا تقوم بالبدء بأخذ القراءات وهي كلآتي
تقوم بعمل جدول يتكون من الخانات التاليه
ma - modulation index 
v2(phase voltage) - output voltage from the inverter
output current ( i2) - phase current
radius speed w - rad/sec
كل هذه المعلومات تاخذها عند عزم محدد حيث كل مجموعة بيانات تكون خاصه لعزم معين
بعد ان تملئ الجدول بالبيانات
يكون كل جدول خاص بعزم محدد وتسجل القيم بتغير ma بتدريج
مثلا تأخذ عزم T=10N.m
الجدول الاول 
تحدد قيمة ال ma =0.1 
تأخذ قيمة الفولت و التيار و السرعه 
ثم قيمه جديده ل ma =0.2
تأخذ قيمة الفولت و التيار و السرعه 
ثم قيمه جديده ل ma =0.3
تأخذ قيمة الفولت و التيار و السرعه
و هكذا حتى تصل ma=1حيث هي اعلى قيمه للmodulation index 
سيتكون جدول ممتلئ بالبيانات
اذا رسمت العلاقه ما بين الفولتيه و التيار سيكون شكل المنحتى مثل حرف V
V-curve
و بما انك تريد عمل 
efficiency optimization
فأنت بحاجه لإخراج حسابيا من البيانات في الجدول كلا من القدره الداخله input power
وكذلك من البيانات التي سجلتها القدره الخارجه output power
ضيف ثلاث خانات على الجدول واحده للقدره الخارجه و واحده للقدره الداخله و واحده للكفائه
من بيانات الكفائه و الجهد ارسم منحنى سيكون شكله مثل حرف v 
هكذا قد نكون قد رسمنا اول منحنى لأول قيمة عزم T=10N.m
عيد الكره لمجموعة بيانات جديده خاصة لعزم جديد مثلا T=20N.m
وهكذا حتى تصل الى العزم الاسمي

بصراحه انا اعرف ان هذه العمليه تحتاج الى و قت و جهد كبيييييييير
و يجب على جميع افراد المجموعه تقاسم و توزيع العمل حيث يجب على كل فرد ان يخرج بيانات خاصة لعزم معين
ملاحظه مهمه 
تأكد قبل ان تأخذ قياس اي قيمه تأكد ان العزم استقر 100%
حاول ان تكون صبووووووووووور جدا
افضل ان يكون التدرج في تغير ال ma متقارب يعني تتزايد في القيمه بتدريج بسيط
مثلا 
ma=0.05
ma=0.1
ma=0.15
ma=0.2
وهكذا حتى يكون المنحنى smooth
والنتائج دقيقه
مره اخرى ملاحظه مهمه يجب ان لا تأخد اي قراءه قبل ان تتأكد ان العزم ثبت 100%

بعد ان تنتهو من هذه المرحله خبرني حتى اقول لك المرحله الثانيه
و على فكره اذا انتهيت من هذه المرحله لن يبقى الكثير
صدقني فقط تحتاج الصبر و الدقه
و سأمشي معك خطوه بخطوه 
و لكن انا تعبت الان من الكتابه
و خبرني عن اي مشكله تواجهك او اذا لم تفهم شئ مما كتبت
مره ثاتيه الصبر تم الصبر
الله يوفقك أمين 
ارجو الدعاء اللي رجاء حارا
اخوك محمد


----------

